# where do you write your recipes?



## veganchefjay (Sep 19, 2010)

Where does everyone prefer to write and keep their recipes?  

I've always kept them on paper, but I now got an iPad.  I want to start using iPad but I haven't found an app that makes it easy to write recipes like on traditional paper.  Any suggestions?  I was thinking of getting MacGourmet but that is too pricy and I don't know if it is really worth it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I use Mastercook, http://www.mastercook.com/, but it is PC only and is on special through Cyber Monday for $4.99.

Several Mac or Ipad users either run under a Windows virtual machine or use a PC and print to a PDF which can be read on an Ipad.

I am not aware of any Mac based program that is the equivalent of Mastercook. Cosmi, which currently owns Mastercook, is rumored to be coming out with a version for the Mac


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I set up a seperate gmail account for recipes and email myself any recipes I want to keep forever.   I can access them from anywhere including my phone and they are searchable by keyword.


----------



## ummwaterstock (Sep 30, 2012)

I made my own template in word for my recipes.  I just store them on my computer.   Though I will have to checkout that mastercook link though.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

I use an iphone / mac app called paprika...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I use bigoven pro. It seems to work pretty ok, but i dont have any experience with any of the other programs, so i cant compare


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Into my computer  by catagory


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

In digesting the question a little further, an issue arises: what do you want to do with the recipes?

If it is simply to write them down and print them out, most word processing programs will handle that. Even a notebook and pen.

If you are looking to:

Catalog and search
Scale
Prepare shopping lists
Prepare menus
Analyze nutrition
Control food costs
Control inventory
then you need to look for some type of database system, low end Mastercook (around $20), high end ChefTec (over $500+). More options are available for PCs than Macs, however, the newer Macs apparently have Bootcamp?? which allows PC programs to run on Mac products.


----------



## ibeacco (Nov 23, 2012)

I use a note taking program called notes plus. It let me type, handwrite, copy from the web and sync to and fro with Dropbox, google documents and Evernote.
Also when you copy a picture or a PDF on a page you can scribble notes on it with your finger or stylus. The integrated web browser lets you switch seamlessly from sites to notebook in a whiff.
Oh, and it backup itself automatically to your Dropbox.
I imported a word format order sheet as PDF and I regularly use it to jot down orders for the restaurant and then I erase it with a gesture, so it's even paper free 
And it let's you print and email pages or entire notebook.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

I use, and sell, MS Excel spreadsheets for creating recipes. They are intended for food services who have to keep up-to-date recipe costs. I've used many recipe costing software like ChefTec, CostGuard and FoodTrak, all of which were more work than the spreadsheet system I already use, and also calculated inventory values using a FIFO method instead of using replacement costs as I suggest. I can link the spreadsheets to an inventory spreadsheet so product costs in the spreadsheets can be automatically updated, and to an ideal cost spreadsheet so ideal costs can be tracked to compare with actual costs calculated from doing inventory.

By putting recipes into spreadsheets, there is a lot I can do with the information.

Brandon O'Dell


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Edited because I had issues with the program shortly after.


----------



## hozz (Dec 22, 2012)

Google Docs. accesible anywhere you have a net connection. Even that I only use for recipes I rarely do, the rest I keep in my head and recite to myself everytime I do them. That's how recipes survive. Keep doing them, and teach them.


----------



## texas caterer (Aug 3, 2013)

Brandon ODell said:


> I use, and sell, MS Excel spreadsheets for creating recipes. They are intended for food services who have to keep up-to-date recipe costs. I've used many recipe costing software like ChefTec, CostGuard and FoodTrak, all of which were more work than the spreadsheet system I already use, and also calculated inventory values using a FIFO method instead of using replacement costs as I suggest. I can link the spreadsheets to an inventory spreadsheet so product costs in the spreadsheets can be automatically updated, and to an ideal cost spreadsheet so ideal costs can be tracked to compare with actual costs calculated from doing inventory.
> 
> By putting recipes into spreadsheets, there is a lot I can do with the information.
> 
> Brandon O'Dell


Brandon do you have any recommendations for what to do if you have been using Chef Tec for years, but want to get away from it. I still like to scale the recipes, but I can't stand doing business with them anymore. There seems to be no safe way to back up the data on your own. I guess I could start saving them one by one, but it will still take quite a bit of time.

Marcie


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I downloaded My CookBook Pro for my kindle and was very happy.

Then I did the same for my droid since I rarely bring the kindle to work.

Great program.

It allows scaling too.

I have input my own recipes, and you can also import them from the 'net.

I uploaded a recipe to food.com to see how it worked, and I was able to import it easily.

It's nice to have my favorite recipes in my pocket, and if I'm looking for a recipe that I'm unfamiliar with, nice to be able to import one.

Worth a look.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I use Mastercook v14, http://www.mastercook.com

Recipe scaling, shopping list, web downloads, web access to cloud storage (if you want), works on Vista, Win7, and Win8, Mac version in progress


----------



## huffer4 (Aug 13, 2013)

I use my iPad mini quite a bit. I use a program called RecipeBook. It was cheap (under $5 I think). It has scaling, measurements, master ingredients list, add photos and you can print directly from the app.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder what makes you all consider using a pad, PC or something else electronic above just paper and pen.

when the electronics go legs up, have you all got spare copies saved elsewhere? I sure hope so.

I prefer the old mind...goes wherever I go, and when needed, paper and pen.

maybe I am a bit old fashioned.....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Soesje said:


> I wonder what makes you all consider using a pad, PC or something else electronic above just paper and pen.
> 
> when the electronics go legs up, have you all got spare copies saved elsewhere? I sure hope so.
> 
> ...


I have printed copies of all current recipes.

I would hate to carry that stack wadded up in my pocket everyday.

The old mind?

As mine gets older I trust it less and less.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I keep my stuff in plain ascii text files.
as a home cook I don't need to scale things up and down much - but when I do for example cut a recipe in half for two... I can easily make a note in the computer file - where I also record weights 'on the fly' as I make stuff (vs. cups, etc.)  

I print out a copy and can make notes with chocolate covered fingers - no problem.  just set the paper next to the computer and make changes to the file later; toss the soggy paper . . .

I find it more important to keep notes on scaling for baking vs cooking - some baking ingredients do not work well in the "just times 2.5 . . ." mode

yes I could do the same thing on paper.  after while the paper gets messed up, too full, scribbled over - electronic copies are much easier for me to maintain.  plus, when somebody wants a recipe, I don't need a copy machine....

my  first attempt was a 3 ring binder of page protector with tabs & organized & etc.  pulling a recipe page out of the protector isn't too bad, making the notes complete with spaghetti sauce and getting the page back into the protector,,, not so easy.

I have learned by painful experience - not limited to "cooking stuff" - that "applications" come and go - and you can get stuck - with no "export" function available - that was mentioned above...

data data everywhere and not a drop dead way to get at it....

text files work on a Mac, too (g)

>>when the electronics go legs up,
(you've heard this....)

there are only two kinds of computers - those that have already failed and those that have not yet failed.  

those who fail to regularly back up their computer data are doomed to lose it.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Keep them in my head too, gotta keep it moving. Don't like to hang on to old recipes, seems like it stops me from trying something new. Maybe I'll regret that decision later.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

At work,

Drive C

backed up on

Drive F

with a flash drive copy to bring it home

For personal stuff I use a legal pad. It's kind of like an iPad, but with manual integration.

I bought an aluminum shell that protects the back of it. Lever action clasp holds the pad firmly in place.

Only drawback is the stylus. Some don't allow deleting text so you're stuck with strikethrough.

My broadliner has a great program that I use for recipe management/food costing. It's useful to me because about 50% of my product comes from them and any price fluctuation can be applied to a recipe with an update and a click. It allows non-database items to b added, but they need to be input and updated manually, obviously.


----------



## agruesometime (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got a tiny black notebook I keep in my back pocket. Most of my recipes are just ingredient lists, but I know what to do with them haha. Somebody else looking at it wouldn't know what the hell probably! 




  








image.jpg




__
agruesometime


__
Aug 26, 2013


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

agruesometime said:


> I've got a tiny black notebook I keep in my back pocket. Most of my recipes are just ingredient lists, but I know what to do with them haha. Somebody else looking at it wouldn't know what the hell probably!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same at every new job.

Jot down an ingredient list, order of preparation, opening checklist, etc.

Even diagram the cold table.

I'll add in old recipes that I think would work at the new joint.

I keep all my old books, they come in handy at other places down the road when I try to remember certain dishes, etc.


----------



## passthegravy (Jan 9, 2014)

In a good old fashioned notebook!

I have 3, one for purely recipes, one for technique & information about ingredients, and one for writing menus & jobs that need doing in the kitchen.

I have never made lists before in my life, and all notes I used to write on scrap paper (the back of tickets mainly) & store in a shoebox if they made it through the washing machine... but after my head chef left 2 months ago I had to massively step up my game to keep the place running (I've only been sous for 6 months, & only a chef for 2 years, no sign of a new head chef yet, plus 2AA rosettes to try and keep... wish me luck).

Lists and notebooks are the way for me, they don't break, run out of battery or wipe themselves of all content. I can't trust ipads or laptops not to do that, and I cannot risk losing these notes or I'd be massively in the poop.

I have a diary too, in which I write upcoming events/lunch parties. (Plus the SFBB book for the cleaning schedule).

Lots of books, but I don't have a good track record with laptops, when they get slow I shake them and then they cry and refuse to play with me anymore.

I'm looking into using computers (besides excel for the gp & invoice records), but after once losing essay work for a degree less than a week before due date I will never trust them again for important things. (Don't say ext hardrive because they break too sometimes.....Luckily for me I hand wrote the whole essay before typing it up, I just had to re-trace my notes & start over).

I never want that hideous sinking feeling again from computers, so all my important stuff is always handwritten, or typed into the quick 'notes' app on my phone & copied to paper later.


----------



## archbow (Jul 15, 2013)

agruesometime said:


> I've got a tiny black notebook I keep in my back pocket. Most of my recipes are just ingredient lists, but I know what to do with them haha. Somebody else looking at it wouldn't know what the hell probably!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I may have that same notebook! I always keep one in my back pocket just in case inspiration strikes.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

In this oh so new age of technology we live in, which admittedly I use plenty, when it comes to recipes and idea I think of, I always jot down on a small pocket notepad. If they needed for other staff to follow I'll simply print them out on word, throw them in a sleeve, and into the three ring binder.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I always have a notepad close by. 
paper and pen always work for me. 

At most i can save my recipes to my e-mail , but i much rather have everything on paper. 

Only problem i have with having a small notepad around is that greedy co-workers tend to use it for their personal needs...i better start charging lol.


----------



## anngeorge (Jan 3, 2014)

I never noted any recipe in paper or diary. Once i've cooked it memorized in my mind.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

anngeorge said:


> I never noted any recipe in paper or diary. Once i've cooked it memorized in my mind.


That is all well and good, but this particular forum is for professional chefs and since consistency is of the utmost importance in a profesional setting it is advantageous to transcribe recipes in some manner so that they can be given to another member of the team to replicate when conditions demand it.


----------



## lostartskitchen (Mar 21, 2013)

I have tried several programs for recording and analyzing recipes and my favorite for now is Big Oven. I use it to save my own recipes, plus those I find online. It has an quirky, but generally reliable recipe import feature that I find handy. Recipes in the hRecipe XML format can be automatically imported. Recipes that are not in the hRecipe format require a little more tweaking to import, but that process is faster than typing or writing the same recipe.

The app provides basic nutritional analysis and even a nutrition label for recipes.

Once a recipe is saved, you can add it to a menu plan and then transfer your menu plan to a shopping list.

As a personal chef, I have found Big Oven invaluable. Since my clients pay for their groceries, managing costs isn't a big concern for me...menus and shopping lists are.


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

anngeorge said:


> I never noted any recipe in paper or diary. Once i've cooked it memorized in my mind.


That's cute. Try working in professional kitchens for years on end, working with intricate recipes from multiple restaurants(not to mention pastry work) and see how you feel about that...

As for on the job recipe books; I love the small moleskin address books. Fits in my back pocket and has tabs with each letter of the alphabet on the right side of the page. No frantic searching for recipes, everything is organized/alphabetized and easy to find. Love it!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I've had Mastercook for years.  There are so many things one can do with same.  I have broken down and arranged my recipes into separate cookbooks with multiple catagories.  When I have certain ingredients & want to turn them into a dish, I can do a simple search.  It is not without faults, but it has been a long ongoing method that helps keep me organized.


----------

